# Help! Can't find what in looking for



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

Starting to think that nobody makes the case I want..
Looking for a case that you can have:
ATX.
ATX PSU
 2 front mounted 140mm fans or 280mm radiator
2 top mounted 140mm fans or 280mm radiator
140mm rear fan.
Tempered glass side window
Smaller than the NZXT s340 elite but similar in looks.
No optical drive or any other 5.25" expansion bays
It doesn't require any 3.5" bays.. I actually prefer none.
It doesn't require 2.5" bays again prefer none
Must have enough room for an 350mm gfx.
Must have bottom mounted PSU with shroud.

I basically want a case where they took into consideration that M2 is the standard...
I have been looking for 2 weeks and have found nothing...
If you know of any case like this please let me know.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2018)

Interesting, I'm looking for some of the same and some of the opposite.  I need 3x 5.25 external bays for a hot swapping drive cage, and 1 optical drive.  I dont really need any internal drive bays.  But 140mm fans all around and room for one or two 240 roads... or 140 rear for one rad and 240 top (2x140).

Not much help... I could spend hours comparing cases on Newegg


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds like many cases on the market honestly. 

Though, when you say 'bays' you are talking the spacing on the front, right? Because all cases have drive bays, but they are typically internal.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2018)

NZXT H700i?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Sounds like many cases on the market honestly.
> 
> Though, when you say 'bays' you are talking the spacing on the front, right? Because all cases have drive bays, but they are typically internal.


Yes... I'm looking for a case that doesn't have any type of front internal drive bays.
Maybe a spot or two hidden in the PSU shroud for 2.5" ssd's  but would still rather have none.
And I want 2 front USB-C and 2 normal USB 3.1...



sneekypeet said:


> NZXT H700i?


Yes... Would be nice to be a little smaller..
But wow... That is kinda exactly as described.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> but would still rather have none.



Highly unlikely, more likely to find a chassis with removable cages or hidden locations behind the tray.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

So...as it stands if I haven't found anything else by Saturday...H700i it is.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> And I want 2 front USB-C and 2 normal USB 3.1...


Good luck with that. 

I can't think of any cases with dual USB-C ports. And do you want them to be USB 3.1 G2 (10 Gbps)? Remember, type-c is the connector, not the speed. Not sure if any boards even have two front panel USB3.1 G2 headers to support that.

At best you find one Type-C and one Type-A for 10 Gbps throughput and then two 3.0 ports.

The case you mentioned has ZERO USB Type-C headers... all are Type-A and 2.0 or 3.0/3.1 (5 Gbps).


----------



## JalleR (Mar 21, 2018)

http://www.phanteks.com/Eclipse-P400.html or the S model http://phanteks.com/Eclipse-P400S-TemperedGlass.html

BUT it only has one 120mm in the back... my son has it, it is a nice case for a good price.

BTW: all HD mounts are hidden.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2018)

I know I'm asking for to much....
Has anyone tried the NZXT G12 cover for liquid cooling a GFX?
For $30 I might just try it...


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 21, 2018)

Phanteks Evolv ATX tempered
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Phanteks/Enthoo_Evolv/6.html

ATX - yes
ATX PSU - yes
2 front mounted 140mm fans or 280mm radiator - yes
2 top mounted 140mm fans or 280mm radiator - yes
140mm rear fan  - yes
Tempered glass side window  - yes
Smaller than the NZXT s340 elite but similar in looks - *Not smaller* .... better "art museum quality"  looks, mch better case
No optical drive or any other 5.25" expansion bays  - yes
It doesn't require any 3.5" bays.. I actually prefer none  - yes, optional to installs drive bays or "shelves" for drives
It doesn't require 2.5" bays again prefer none -   - yes, optional to add included drive mounts or leave in box
Must have enough room for an 350mm gfx.  - yes, 420mm
Must have bottom mounted PSU with shroud.   - yes,

If ya want smaller, I'd suggest the mATX or iTX versions .  The mATX meets all other requirements except GFX card length which allows up to is 320mm which takes ya up to and includes 1080 Ti ... at least i can't recall many bigger than 12"... the MSI Duke is 320mm (12.6").  Should have no issue fitting any PSU in there andm just like it's larger sibling, reviews are top in class.  As stated in the review below, with many folks desiring smaller cases, , there are plenty of '"no compromise" mATX MoBs available these days.  The ATX version is the best reviewed case I have seen in years and the mATX the best reviewed in its class also.  The 5 "best in class" fans @ 1200 rpm will provide complete case air turnover 2 - 3 times per second and are dead silent below 850 rpm.

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8145/phanteks-evolv-matx-micro-tower-chassis-review/index8.html
https://overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/phanteks_enthoo_evolv_matx_case_review/8



> For starters there's the battleship grade build quality.... Opening the hinged suicide doors and turning to the interior we find that the case accepts the smaller M-ATX and M-ITX boards and not full size ATX.  A few years ago this would have been a limiting factor, but in this day and age with some excellent SFF performance boards being brought to market it's no longer the ball and chain round the ankle of a build it once was.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds like a FEATURE REQUEST for a CUSTOM Case   if so that should be the Market you should be looking at


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 21, 2018)

There is just one case that I could find on newegg that fits your needs. Plus its not too expensive and comes preinstalled with 4x120mm fans. All the HDD bays and SSD brackets are hidden out of sight. Has PSU shroud and fits ATX PSUs. Also rear panels can accept 140mm if you want to install it.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACUC57H2449

http://www.meanit.co/ProductDetail_5PM_LUM_Red.html#TECH


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> There is just one case that I could find on newegg that fits your needs. Plus its not too expensive and comes preinstalled with 4x120mm fans. All the HDD bays and SSD brackets are hidden out of sight. Has PSU shroud and fits ATX PSUs. Also rear panels can accept 140mm if you want to install it.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACUC57H2449
> 
> http://www.meanit.co/ProductDetail_5PM_LUM_Red.html#TECH



Just one? Pretty sure that 5PM is the same case nearly every retailer put out a version of.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Starting to think that nobody makes the case I want..
> Looking for a case that you can have:
> ATX.
> ATX PSU
> ...



Get my case
Fractal Design C TG
https://tweakers.net/i/_WPz6alBSrOC-59KL9VKjCoSgRg=/i/2001590205.jpeg

Regular SSD Storage is held on a backplate behind the CPU, and under a  3.5 drive bay you see on the pic under the Asrock sticker.

This case can hold 2x 140 front / top or 3x 120 front/top as well, I have 3x120, with 2x 140 front you can place a plate over that exposed drive bay with the stickers to make the shroud more seamless.
Build / material quality is top notch, design is very well done, it's wide so it fits the largest air tower coolers, its a clean no nonsense case like the S340. Airflow is EXCELLENT as well, while the larger brother (Define Rx) suffers a bit there in comparison. I considered top fans but it just isn't needed. For an ATX and coming from a Define R4, this really looks and feels like a super compact case with everything you could need. It can sit on a regular desk and not get into your mousing space for being too long.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds a lot like the fractal design meshify-C.  Except for the fact that you would have to come up with an alternative solution for mounting a 140 mm fan in the rear ,as it was only intended for 120mm.  There's tons of mounting positions in the back though it would be easy to do with five minutes of troubleshooting.

280mm in front
280mm at top
120mm mounta at rear(but 140 could fit with some ingenuity)
Tempered glass
Full psu shroud with removable top section at front bezel end
All the things in the op.  I would say that it's the smallest a case could possibly be without being a mini tower

BTW., it comes in a few different types of Glass, tinted dark, tinted light, and Clear, and possibly a solid panel, but im not sure


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 21, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> There is just one case that I could find on newegg that fits your needs. Plus its not too expensive and comes preinstalled with 4x120mm fans.



Just looking quickly ...

Doesn't have the 140mm fans
25% larger than the S340

As far as the Fractal ... it misses target also w/ 315mm GPU length unless ya remove the fans but size wise it's about the same as the S340 so it also comes very close to hitting all the buttons.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Interesting, I'm looking for some of the same and some of the opposite.  I need 3x 5.25 external bays for a hot swapping drive cage, and 1 optical drive.  I dont really need any internal drive bays.  But 140mm fans all around and room for one or two 240 roads... or 140 rear for one rad and 240 top (2x140).
> 
> Not much help... I could spend hours comparing cases on Newegg



Maybe, just maybe with a hand from Google Translate, this very sweet filter/search here can give you a hand. You can in fact filter on all of your criteria

https://tweakers.net/categorie/61/behuizingen/producten/


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 22, 2018)

Loving the suggestions and the ads it's causing..
Ok... The Fractal Design made me consider that a 120mm rear fan is the way to go while still having the option for 2x140mm top and front if I want anything slightly smaller than the s340...
I really like the look of the NZXT h700i... I dunno tho...

I looked at the Thermaltake View 22.. But I have concerns...
I'm still looking over stuff suggested..nit picking.. Lol


----------



## Hockster (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm pretty happy with my Phaneks Evolv ATX. 240/280/360 fit in front and in the top, 3.5 bays are hidden and removable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe mine?  Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Windowed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Loving the suggestions and the ads it's causing..
> Ok... The Fractal Design made me consider that a 120mm rear fan is the way to go while still having the option for 2x140mm top and front if I want anything slightly smaller than the s340...
> I really like the look of the NZXT h700i... I dunno tho...
> 
> ...



Know the feels. But if there's one thing I've learned, its that paying over 90-100 for a case is really overdoing it, unless you want something truly special and exotic - or just plain huge and spacious.

Another thing I've learned is that for the most part, all cases are very similar but brand choice really matters and you can see a consistent range of 'pros and cons' between brands. NZXT, mind you, is *not* one of the better case brands in terms of smart layouts, while a company like Phanteks clearly does have great designers beyond just the looks of it, even though their designs still have some small design fails (a good example is the Enthoo Evolv that lacks good ventilation gaps in the top, while being an utterly awesome case otherwise), but the choices you see made in their designs are original and really quite effective. At the same time you have lots of brands that 'just want to do something cool' and completely forget a case is actually going to get used.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 22, 2018)

This is where I am...
I absolutely love this Raidmax Sigma case...
But it has just a few problems with this build that I can't get over...
1) I can't fit my top radiator with the hoses facing the rear.
2) the top isn't flat.
3) MSI put the USB 3.1 header directly under a light island and that's the spot where my only opening for the USB cable is.
4) I would really like to have maybe an inch less space from the end of my mobo to the front of the case.
5) solid blue Raidmax logo...



Really appreciate the input... And experienced you guys have had... I like hearing about what you don't like even if it doesn't negatively affect your view of the case.


I'm going to Washington DC for a protest on Saturday and I'm going to make a stop at the Rockville MD Microcenter on the way home... Really wish they carried Phantek there.. I really wanna see in person...


----------



## Hockster (Mar 23, 2018)

How about the 275R? I don't think the saide glass mounting is a terrible as Dmitry does, how often does one really go into the case?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> This is where I am...
> I absolutely love this Raidmax Sigma case...
> But it has just a few problems with this build that I can't get over...
> 1) I can't fit my top radiator with the hoses facing the rear.
> ...



Perhaps you could build your own? Typically the tempered cases have no 5.25" bays


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> This is where I am...
> I absolutely love this Raidmax Sigma case...
> But it has just a few problems with this build that I can't get over...
> 1) I can't fit my top radiator with the hoses facing the rear.
> ...



did you win that PC in one of the TPU giveaways? it looks somewhat familiar


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2018)

Hockster said:


> How about the 275R? I don't think the saide glass mounting is a terrible as Dmitry does, how often does one really go into the case?



Aluminum screws, steel chassis, one wrong move and they are stripped like mine were


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> did you win that PC in one of the TPU giveaways? it looks somewhat familiar


Sort of... That's the case... Lol
I won a 4770 z87 with a rx580...
Let's just say I tend to switch components and systems often...
When I won that PC it was godsend...


sneekypeet said:


> Aluminum screws, steel chassis, one wrong move and they are stripped like mine were



Other than the screws what complaints did you have?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Other than the screws what complaints did you have?



Just that it's generic and not built all that strong. Has an affordable feel to it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Sort of.



Maybe it wasbthe case that made me remember it....I thought I remembered building inside of it  I just wasn't 100% sure, after a while they start to blend together .


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> after a while they start to blend together .



HA ....Tell me about it!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> HA ....Tell me about it!



After the decades of various hobbies, & leisure activities, pc's, remote control cars/trucks, trains, etc, it all melts together , getting older and worn out by several kids doesnt help it any either, im lucky i remember my email password,wives b-day, & anniversary


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Perhaps you could build your own?


I walk past a machine shop that is literally everything you need and more to do just that... And it's just collecting dust.

Years ago I worked at a custom transformer shop and my first job there was building the cabinets and cutting the iron core...from engineering specs.
If I had that equipment..


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 23, 2018)

Thermaltakes P3 or even P5 cases are damn sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 25, 2018)

Leaving Bethesda in a few minutes to head back to Ohio but before I do I'm stopping at the Rockville Microcenter since it displays some of the cases mentioned.
Also Phanteks is on sale on Newegg until tomorrow...
Will be deciding one way or another today.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 25, 2018)

My old stomping grounds, that MC...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 25, 2018)

Fractal Design meshify c.. It is.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Fractal Design meshify c.. It is.



What's your cooling solution going to be? The only reason I ask is I just built in that exact case and if you're using large radiators I may make a recommendation or two also what's the length of your video card ?

i have a GTX980 Gaming and a 280mm RAD with 140mm fans in front of the rad between the Bezel, and that 980 JUST clears , it looks nice, and it doesnt touch, but any thicker a RAD, or longer a GPU, and it wouldnt have allowed that GPU. the 980 is 10.98" long. and the Fans and RAD together are around 60'ish mm Deep. so about 350mm of play from rear i/o to front bezel. i really liked the SSD mounts on the back of the motherboard tray, its got captive screws, and is a really well thought placement. but the 280mm Rad would (tightly) fit on the top too with some Finagling.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sounds a lot like the fractal design meshify-C. Except for the fact that you would have to come up with an alternative solution for mounting a 140 mm fan in the rear ,as it was only intended for 120mm.


There are even a handful of decent airflow that are 140mm and designed to fit only in 120mm slots!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm going to attempt a top mount of a 280 rad... Corsair H110i.
Gigabyte Auros 1070ti... Just a hair over 11"
I also got an Inland 240gb SSD for $50 not sure if it's any good but I will try it for my Ubisoft library...

Thanks for all the help guys..
@EarthDog
You were totally right about NZXT...
Nice design but I don't think they could have used steel any thinner before it wouldn't hold it's shape....
@jboydgolfer
Nice call... Thanks buddy
With very minor differences this is the case I was looking for.
I went ahead and ordered 3-120mm tt riing fans for the top and rear.
I see the top is good for a 140mm x 240mm rad max and the front is 140mm x 280mm which is good enough.
The size is fantastic... Being compact mid-tower was priority 1... The ability to have 280mm rad in the front and top 140mm x2 was second..
I like the tinted glass.. It's a nice touch
My gfx has just a little less room than yours if not the same.

Thank you everyone for the suggestions.
Before this I wasn't considering Phanteks or Fractal Design... Both are fairly high quality.


----------

